# Please Help!!



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

hello, we recently got four chickens and we have only had them for a week. Today when I took out my chicken Nancy to hold her(I do this every day, I stand by the coop/ run so she can still her friends) I noticed she had some feathers missing on her forehead, it was not like that before and it makes me upset! I also noticed one of our other chickens(Shelly) pecking at my sisters chicken(Pheonix), what should I do to prevent Shelly’s rudeness?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Allison and welcome! Tell us a little more about your chickens like age and gender. Send us some pictures if you can. Chickens have a pecking order and will peck each to establish their hierarchy. They can be down right mean. They will eventually get past it. You may need to separate them in cages for a little while. They need to be able to see and smell each other though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had 2 different Polish at 2 different times and treated them with ickthammol (sp). It's thick , black, smells bad, and fairly cheap. People pack horse's feet with it and oldtimers used it for drawing splinters. It's pretty safe. Just schmear some on her head.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Allison said:


> hello, we recently got four chickens and we have only had them for a week. Today when I took out my chicken Nancy to hold her(I do this every day, I stand by the coop/ run so she can still her friends) I noticed she had some feathers missing on her forehead, it was not like that before and it makes me upset! I also noticed one of our other chickens(Shelly) pecking at my sisters chicken(Pheonix), what should I do to prevent Shelly's rudeness?


It would be nice if you could give us the breeds, age etc. but as already has been said, the pecking order can be nasty at times.
If there is blood drawn at any point, you will need to separate the injured hen for a while. If Shelly gets really mean, you can try separating her from the flock for a bit. I know it's hard to watch, but try and tough it out....good luck


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Hi Allison and welcome! Tell us a little more about your chickens like age and gender. Send us some pictures if you can. Chickens have a pecking order and will peck each to establish their hierarchy. They can be down right mean. They will eventually get past it. You may need to separate them in cages for a little while. They need to be able to see and smell each other though.


They just started laying eggs, Nancy hasn't started laying and either has one of our others, they are all girls and were super sweet when we first got them, but now Shelly is being mean. Below is me holding Nancy(an Ameraucana) next is my sister holding Pheonix(I can't remember her breed) below that is all the girls together(from left to right(Nancy(left front)Shelly(left middle) Pheonix(very back) then Shirley(very right) hope this helps


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

boskelli1571 said:


> It would be nice if you could give us the breeds, age etc. but as already has been said, the pecking order can be nasty at times.
> If there is blood drawn at any point, you will need to separate the injured hen for a while. If Shelly gets really mean, you can try separating her from the flock for a bit. I know it's hard to watch, but try and tough it out....good luck


pictures are above


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Great pictures!! Is the run the only place they have to "play"? Or, do you let them out in a bigger area? Chickens need a lot of space for each bird, I think 4x4 ft for each bird, or they start acting out and pecking each other.


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Great pictures!! Is the run the only place they have to "play"? Or, do you let them out in a bigger area? Chickens need a lot of space for each bird, I think 4x4 ft for each bird, or they start acting out and pecking each other.


Thank you, yes this is the only run we have


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!I noticed you have 2 Golden Laced Wyandottes.Are one of those the mean one?


----------



## Allison (Nov 2, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!I noticed you have 2 Golden Laced Wyandottes.Are one of those the mean one?


yes! I couldn't remember the breed name haha


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Allison said:


> yes! I couldn't remember the breed name haha


As Nannypattyrn said each chicken should have 4 sq.ft/bird so your run is quite 'tight' for them. You could add some perches so they can fly up and out of the way too.
I would also add a second feeding station temporarily until things calm down.
Sometimes GLWs' can be a bit 'assertive' so give them time...and some more room to play in


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I suspect roosting space inside the coop is at a premium as well. Time to expand the coop and pen.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

GLW's can be aggressive.Next time try Silver Laced Wyandottes,they have better personalities.If things are really bad you can separate the mean one for a few days.When you put her back,hopefully the flock dynamics have changed and she will be at the bottom of the pecking order.There will always be a pecking order,your job is to make sure they don't hurt/kill each other.Good luck!!!


----------

